# Coconut Oil



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried it this summer as it was recommended by Whole Dog Journal. They listed the same benefits as you mentioned. I tried it for about 3 months but didn't notice any difference so went back to fish oil.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We've used it off and on too. I never noticed anything dramatic either. But the dogs like it! :lol:

We normally use Salmon Oil.......and give the organic coconut oil as a treat.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Does anyone feed Coconut Oil to their Golden?
> 
> There's a breeder close by who feeds a natural and raw dog food diet. She has always been a wealth of information. She touts coconut oil to be a wonder substance for both her dogs and people. She says that fed to dogs it improves their immune systems, digestion, cures bad breath, heals insect bites, gets rid of yeast, itchy skin, allergies, can be applied topically for irritations and infection, has antibacterial, and antimicrobial properties, deters fleas, etc. etc. I went and did a Google search and the health benefits of coconut oil seem to be numerous. I bought a jar of organic extra virgin coconut oil and am beginning to give some to Pippa every day. I am anxious to see if there's a change in her after she's been on this a while. Just wondering if any of you are using this as a supplement.


I have never used it but it sounds like a 1890's add for Coca-Cola. If you try it let us know please.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have not used it I am more partial to olive oil. Let us know the changes if you try it I would be curious.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have never used it but it sounds like a 1890's add for Coca-Cola. If you try it let us know please.


I had a similar image in my mind! Stranger things have happened, though.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

*Coconut oil info*

I found these websites: http://www.coconut-info.com/ http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/pets/msg0900171021268.html http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/organic-coconut-oil/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html which explain some of the benefits.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I tired it and didn't see a difference.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I tried it on My Golden several times in a one year period .*
*I didn't see any change at all.*
*She did get Runny Poop from it.*
*That was the only change I saw. :0(*

*I went back to the Fish Oil also*


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Shinning Star said:


> *I tried it on My Golden several times in a one year period .*
> *I didn't see any change at all.*
> *She did get Runny Poop from it.*
> *That was the only change I saw. :0(*
> ...


 
Interesting....she was "loose" this morning. I will try it for a bit and see if there's a difference otherwise, will just stick to the fish oil as the coconut oil is quite expensive.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Interesting....she was "loose" this morning. I will try it for a bit and see if there's a difference otherwise, will just stick to the fish oil as the coconut oil is quite expensive.


*I herd great things about it but after trying it I didn't see any great*
*change.*
*I know a person on another Golden web sight that says it is great*
*for puting on the foot pads to soften them up.*

*It might work for that I don't know but it dose have a LOT of *
*SATURATED FAT in it my jar says 59 % to me thats a lot of fat*
*to be giving a Golden maybe that is why she had the runny poop.*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have never tried it. I know a few folks who did and found that it did nothing other than loosen the stools, which appears to be the case with many who are replying to this thread.
I tend to be very skeptical of anything that is touted to be the cure-all/perfect potion/nothing else is ever needed product, and especially something like coconut oil, for fear that it will cause an inbalance in the diet.


----------

